# Is this a real pic of an RS3 ?



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

www.niceaudis.ch/ rs3/html/rs3_az.html

It looks pretty believable, but photoshop can look pretty believable too...?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

bilen said:


> http://www.niceaudis.ch/rs3/html/rs3_az.html
> 
> It looks pretty believable, but photoshop can look pretty believable too...?


It's a photoshop.

wfg, Hans.


----------

